
Ask HN: If the QA tools didn't find any bugs, is the tool bad or the code good? - rahulskn86
What is a good success criteria for a QA team&#x2F;tool in such a case? Can simple criteria&#x27;s like number of bugs lead us to a wrong path?
======
bradknowles
Any simple criteria is likely to be faulty in one way or another, and likely
to be misinterpreted.

You need good, sound, human judgement to know what the real answer is, and
that’s hard to come by.

